# MKV GTI Bluetooth?



## Harry_Krishna (Aug 18, 2006)

When I bought my new 2006.5 GTI, I got the OEM NAV in it. But as we all know, that phone button on the steering wheel is just for looks








So, the dealer had the Motorolla VW Bluetooth kit, which I bought. According to the instructions, it should still have been able to be hooked up to the radio to mute it when a call comes in, as well as play the voice over the system speakers. But, the mechanics instead installed the cheap tiny speaker that came with the kit. What I need to know - has anyone else had this kit installed? Did your dealer plug it into the stereo system? Or can it not be done? And where did they place your mic? Is there one up in the center console of the roof by the sunroof controls?
I really need to know about this, cause I paid $$$$ to have this installed, and currently, the way they did it, I could just have kept using the bluetooth earpiece I have.


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: MKV GTI Bluetooth? (Harry_Krishna)*

There is a version of the IHF1000 kit that the dealer should have purchased that would work with the stereo. You need to use the VW handsfree adapter harness, P/N 6X0 051 434. That harness has an 8pin plug on it that connects to the "OEM" version of the Motorola kit. 
Sounds like your dealer just used the retail version of the IHF1000. That doesn't have the matching 8pin connector on its harness, and it includes the external speaker.
I have this kit in my '05 VR6 GTI, and my parents' '01 Jetta Wagon and '03 Golf. The audio is routed through the stereo and the mute line is connected in all these cars. The '01 Jetta did require replacing the headunit with a later version that supported the telephone audio input.


----------



## akuska (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: MKV GTI Bluetooth? (Harry_Krishna)*

X2 to the first reply. I haven't had it installed yet, but am considering it. My dealer told me there is a special VW harness that is about a $45 part, IIRC.


----------



## Harry_Krishna (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: MKV GTI Bluetooth? (akuska)*

Well, I brought it in to the dealer tonight for them to check it out tomorrow. From what I read, it SHOULD work through the radio, and mute it too.


----------



## Harry_Krishna (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: MKV GTI Bluetooth? (Harry_Krishna)*

Bad news everyone!!!!!!!!!
It appears that if you have the NAV, and the 6 CD changer in the armrest, the CD changer uses the only AUX input that the BT needs to integrate into the system. So looks like I am stuck having the manually mute the radio, and trying to hear the calls through the tiny speaker that came with the kit. What I was also told, was that there are 2 kits - the one that integrates with the radio (but has no speaker), and the one I had (with the speaker) that don't.
Is there anyone that can clarify this? Is the dealer telling me the truth?
Also, sadly, whomever was working on my car gouged the dash in places with their tools







But before I make too much noise about that, I will see what they will do about that. So far, they have been very good to me.


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: MKV GTI Bluetooth? (Harry_Krishna)*

I don't mean to rain on the dealer's parade, but that answer doesn't hold water.
The CD changer uses one of the connection 12pinconnector blocks on the DIN-style connector at the bottom. The Aux input and the Telephone audio input are on the OTHER 12pin connector block at the bottom of the DIN connector.
The pin-out is on a label on the top of the radio. all the inputs should be listed there.
Also the Telephone audio input is a MONO input. The CD changer needs a Stereo audio input. So it doesn't make sense that the CD changer would use a MONO audio input.
If your dealer is really being pro-active, and just needs some help, feel free to put me in contact with them.


----------



## Harry_Krishna (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: MKV GTI Bluetooth? (khnitz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *khnitz* »_I don't mean to rain on the dealer's parade, but that answer doesn't hold water.
The CD changer uses one of the connection 12pinconnector blocks on the DIN-style connector at the bottom. The Aux input and the Telephone audio input are on the OTHER 12pin connector block at the bottom of the DIN connector.
The pin-out is on a label on the top of the radio. all the inputs should be listed there.
Also the Telephone audio input is a MONO input. The CD changer needs a Stereo audio input. So it doesn't make sense that the CD changer would use a MONO audio input.
If your dealer is really being pro-active, and just needs some help, feel free to put me in contact with them.
Karl, I am sending you a private note with my info for you to contact me. I DO want to get this taken care of (along with the darn gouges they put in my dash now!!!!!). And you are talking about the NAV radio, right? Do you also work for a dealer?
Thanks!!!!!!!!


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

can one run the BLUETOOTH for a cell phone independent of the radio ?


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*re: Bluetooth and radio independent? (papaTDI)*

How do you mean independent?
If you've integrated the sound through the radio (using the Mute and Audio inputs), then the bluetooth audio will go through the car stereo. The radio will not have to be On to use the bluetooth, as the Mute input will wake up the radio if it is triggered. The ignition will likely need to be on to power-up the bluetooth system, though.
Does that answer your question?


----------



## papaTDI (Jan 9, 2004)

*Re: Bluetooth and radio independent? (khnitz)*

IM'd u.......thanks


----------



## Luigidelgado (Oct 13, 1999)

*Re: Bluetooth and radio independent? (khnitz)*

Karl,
Hi. I saw your reply at the Bluetooth forum... I see you are well informed about bluetooth... Im interested in the bluetooth thing for my car. Do you know how should I order with the dealer? Part numbers or something like that? Its a MkV Jetta.
Thanks.


----------



## khnitz (Nov 5, 2003)

*Re: Bluetooth and radio independent? (Luigidelgado)*

If I see your location correctly, are you trying to get the system for your vehicle located in Mexico? Send me an IM and we can discuss further. The system may not have type approval (equivalent to FCC approvalin the US) for Mexico.


----------



## jmj (Feb 6, 2001)

*Re: Bluetooth and radio independent? (khnitz)*

You might also want to read this thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2869173


----------



## azigos (Apr 23, 2008)

*Re: MKV GTI Bluetooth? (khnitz)*

Hello Karl,
I've been reading all the comments and suggestionsa bout this "blue tooth" issue with the GTI. Last year, I bought my first VW GTI 07, it is beautiful but the damn "phone" button on the steering wheel does nothing. Do you know if the VW dealer can install the program/material in my VW so it will actually work ? Do I have to tell them which model to install ?
Any information you can give me will be very much appreciated.
Regards
Azigos


----------

